# Columbus, OH Sunday, December 30



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I *might* be staying the night in C-bus the sunday before new years. Anyone available to meet up for a cigar?

I'm not sure if I'll be staying the night yet, but that's the prelimary plan.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

A definite possibility! Let me know of your final plans.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> A definite possibility! Let me know of your final plans.


Sweet, it'd be great to finally meet the other zilla.

I'll let you know, but be pretty sure I'll be around the area that evening, even if it's just passing through that day for a 2 or 3 hour herf. Wife will be tagging along as well.

BTW, suggestions for areas to stay in would be great. The cheaper the better, but I don't want to fear for my safety or that my car or belongings won't be there in the morning. Also, I have marriott rewards points if I need to use them.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

bump for visability. I should be there around dinner time or so. W.G. Grinders anyone?


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> bump for visability. I should be there around dinner time or so. W.G. Grinders anyone?


I ought to be free that evening... Let me know what the plans are.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Just bumping this again. I'm going to leave it up to toddzilla and salty to figure out what the best location for this is. My wife and I are just staying the night and will be travelling I-70, but I'm not opposed to vearing north or south for this.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Last minute plans puts me out of town that day. Sorry Greer.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Doh. Salty, I'll let you know when we ride in. If we are actually staying may depend on the weather.


----------

